# Video - Lava Falls in Super Puma



## rehamxela (Jul 20, 2008)

nice run. looks pretty high what was the level that day?


----------



## Sleeve (May 15, 2013)

Not sure, I think flows from the damn for August were around 15K-17K but it was also raining quite a bit during that trip.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Love the Bubble Line


----------

